# adoption



## winkalik

hi ya everyone, 
how is everyone today?

i have been looking into adoption for about 10 years now and got nowhere i was trying to adopt a baby girl but it ended up being a scam i lost so much money i broke my heart :cry: every February is the same thinking about her it been two years now and i still got nowhere 
i have decided then i going to start looking into adoption via social services 
has anyone been down this route can you tell em some of your stories please


----------



## winkalik

i wont be taking going for adoption i just lost my job today :(


----------



## Lolly1985

Very sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope that you are able to pick this dream up again down the line once you have a new job and renewed stability xxxx


----------



## winkalik

thank you very much


----------



## Needababynow

I just wanted to say sorry. My dh and I had the same thing happen. I lost my job as soon as we were going into the adoption process. Hopefully it will all work out!!! Fx


----------

